

Ask YC: Thoughts on funding non-US ideas? - bharath

Given YC's precedence of funding only US based startups, how do you feel about funding a startup targeted at the Indian market? The founders will be in the Bay Area through the end of March to work with the YC team and relocate to India shortly thereafter.
======
pg
We'd consider it if it's a great idea.

If it's a great idea, though, it seems likely it would also appeal to the US
market...

------
trekker7
Just curious, if you live in the U.S., do you still feel in touch with the
Indian market? I'm Indian but I've lived in the Valley for about 18 years... I
took a trip there last year, and I was blown away by how much has changed.

------
carter
Hi. I think they can do it. Read the FAQ here
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

The main question is not a location. The question is if they understand your
market.

Also there is a question: is you product only for India? Why don't you want to
push your product on the global market?

~~~
bharath
There are too many competitors in this area. The web market in India is
relatively nascent and good for "me-too" ideas.

~~~
carter
I see. But maybe it is better for you to find a local investor then? YC team
and YC crowd may just don't know India market well to help you with advices,
etc. Or it's a big problem to find money in India?

~~~
bharath
For an experienced team -- probably not. A bunch of 26 year olds will
definitely have a crisis of credibility -- even with a functional product
(which is the case with us). To a very large extent, a group like YC will give
us the kind of credibility we need to approach the Indian angel/VC community.
Not to mention the fact that the Indian press will love it :)

~~~
carter
Good luck you guys :) We have a similar problem here in Russia. The investors
or too small to fund you or they too large to work with you)

Hopefully we dont't need money to start a startup)

My advise - submit your application. I've submited mine yesterday.

------
jey
Just apply, and make your case in your application. You can talk to them about
it more if you get the interview. I bet it ultimately just depends on your
specific product and how well you can support your argument.

